# Crested Dragons!



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

i no crested dragons are a new reptile over here to keep(i think) so i cant find any info on them!:cry: I would be really happy if any1 could post some sites or info on them. I am interested in them and am looking 2 keep 1.:lol:

thanx in advance every1!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2007)

G'day mate,

I have never kept Crested Dragons, but I know a few people who do. I'm not sure if you are new to the reptile keeping game, but if you are new, prior to getting Cresteds I would suggest keeping and breeding Inland Bearded Dragons, and then another less hardy species like Ctenophorus vadnappa (Red Barred Dragons) or Ctenophorus nuchalis (Central Netted Dragons).


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

i dont really want netteds due to their life span and i am kind of new to the reptile keeping game, though cant find any info on red barred dragons. PM me some info on them if possible. And im not really keen on breeding, coz i really dont now how


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2007)

G'day mate,

I am pretty sure I have read a basic article on the captive husbandry of Cresteds, I will see if I can dig it up. But like I said, I strongly suggest getting some experience with some of the less hardy dragons before you dive head first into Cresteds. Their husbandry is more complex than that of a basic Beardie, and I also doubt you'd find a breeder who would be willing to sell their young to someone inexperienced with the less common dragons.


----------



## levis04 (Oct 13, 2007)

jono, is right they are a little more advanced compaired to other dragons i think it is because they cover so much space in the wild and single males patrol large teritories, have kept and breed them before. vadnappa is a good starter, but they are a rock dragon not like the crested.
they require decent enclosures and are better breed outside. have only breed one pair in side in a pit like enclosure measuring 2mtrs by1.5mtrs. they are stunning looking dragons. you can pm me for more info or questions.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2007)

A bit of Googlisation has revealed that Colin Kranz published a paper in the VHS magazine Monitor, entitled "Captive Breeding of the Crested Dragon". I believe there are a couple of VHS committee members on the board who will be able to help you out with a copy.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

Im going to go with bearded dragons, but i need some help. Do i "HAVE" to have a 100$ thermostat in the enclosure to adjust temperature or is there something cheaper i can use to set the temperature? Do i need a thermostat/thermometer at the cool and warm side? What degrees should it be in the day and in the night? How do you "cool" them and when do you cool them? I dont want to breed them so do i have to cool them? Finally, What do i do during brumation and how often does this occur?

thanx in advance


----------



## levis04 (Oct 13, 2007)

cresteds dont make very good pets if thats why you want them, they dont make the best display animals either they are very skidish and flighty. other small dragons make great pets and display animals. the netteds are great life span 7yrs to 10 even.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

i have heard netteds only live for 1-3 years. I did some research on them and that is what came up


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2007)

G'day mate,

Central Netteds normally live longer than that. You can expect at least 3 years out of females, and normally 5 or more out of both sexes. Some of the small species of dragon like Ctenophorus pictus (Painted Dragons) have a life span similar to what you described.

If you want a pet that you can handle and interact with, don't get anything other than a Bearded Dragon.


----------



## levis04 (Oct 13, 2007)

*that is rubish! all of mine would be dead 5yrs ago. have kept netteds for a number of year inside and out. they are excellent dragons and super entertaining each with their own personallity. don't know where you came up with the lifespan figure, painted and peninsula dragons have a shorter life span of about5 to 6yrs have seen older animals.*


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

kk anyway dont mean 2 sound pushy but can we plz answer my question about beardies?


----------



## bylo (Oct 13, 2007)

beardy_boy99 said:


> i have heard netteds only live for 1-3 years. I did some research on them and that is what came up


I Have several netted that are between 4 and 8 years old ,they should be dead a long time ago according to you information


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

no not my info, the useles internet. PLz answer my question


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2007)

G'day mate,

All that information is available in several books available from several different places. To answer your questions...

When setting up my animals I always follow the KISS approach - Keep It Simple, Stupid. The less complex and enclosure is, the less there is to go wrong. For one or two Bearded Dragons, I would house them in a 1200 x 600 x 600 enclosure, with a 50mm lip at the front and sliding glass doors. For the substrate, use newspaper, gap sand or red desert sand. For UV, a 2/3/4 foot fluro with whatever brand of UV tube you choose installed, run into a timer which I will mention below. For heating, I would install two light fittings, one fitted with a 100 watt spotlight globe, and the other with a 25w blue globe. I would run the spotlight into a timer, and then both light fittings into an IMIT thermostat, which would be located in the middle of the enclosure and set to 26 degrees. This would mean that your Beardie would receive a day night period with UV, but it's enclosure wouldn't get to cool during winter. If you wish to brumate your Beardie, you can simply adjust the timer, thermostat or both. 

Others may do it differently but the above set up worked wonders when I kept minimal animals years ago.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

Now can u plz explain how to do all that and how much it will cost? sounds dear


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2007)

Keeping reptiles isn't cheap, I always recommend that new keepers keep a couple of hundred dollars aside to take care of problems quickly, such as vet trips. 

A 4 foot enclosure will probably cost you $300-$350, unless you or a family member is a bit of a handyman and can build you one, then it will halve the cost. A 4 foot fluro fitting is $25, the UV tube is between $25 and $30, IMIT thermostat is $35, light fittings are $5 each, light bulbs are between $1.50 and $5, sand is normally $20 for 20kg, and a timer is normally $10. All up the enclosure will be around $500 ready to go.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

WHERE DO YOU GET THIS FROM? my enclosure was 50, uv fitting and uv-140, OMG, thermostat 100, 20 bucks for 20kg, try 45. Shops around me are a scam


----------



## ExSAS (Oct 13, 2007)

beardy_boy99 said:


> WHERE DO YOU GET THIS FROM? my enclosure was 50, uv fitting and uv-140, OMG, thermostat 100, 20 bucks for 20kg, try 45. Shops around me are a scam



Normally the large hardware shops like Bunnings are pretty good for stuff like globes and fittings. And for the rest just shop around especially with the sponsors of the site. they normally do pretty good deals with thermostats and the like. Just have a look on their websites.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2007)

You can get the fluro (UV) fitting, light fittings, light bulbs, power cords and timer from Bunnings. 
The thermostat is available from URS - http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/...mart&page=shop.browse&category_id=2&Itemid=34 as is the UV tube - http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=15&Itemid=47

Enclosures are available in Melbourne from Herp Shop - http://www.herpshop.com.au/Enclosures.html in either wired or unwired versions. 

Anything else?


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

im gonna get my globes and fittings off GVRS(goulbourn valley reptile supplies) they also have thermostats that u can set to a degrees for 40$, is that a good price, i have found a UV 24$ for a 3footer, yet to find a fitting.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanx a million johnno


----------



## JasonL (Oct 14, 2007)

I have kept crested dragons, and as said, are a very much advanced keepers dragon needing much more room than their body size indicates. Central netted have been recorded as having 3 year life spans in the wild, though in captivaty, should live 7 - 10 years and do much better in a smaller enclosure, just don't buy adults if your worried about longevity. Crested Dragons are great to keep, but require a serious size and heated enclosure.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 14, 2007)

thanx jason, does any1 have a central netted care sheet?


----------



## Spinipes (Oct 14, 2007)

if you google it there is a guy who has written a book on it and has a basic care sheet on his site


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 14, 2007)

kk spinipes, shall check it out now.


----------



## zulu (Oct 18, 2007)

*re Exotics*

Ive found that beardys and small monitors get sand in the sliding glass cages,very annoying even when you have a kickboard,glass aquariums are best ,just put a spotty in one end.


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 18, 2007)

here's a netted dragon caesheet if you're still interested, has a few gaps but you get the basics from it and it's the only decent one i've found
http://www.craigscritters.com.au/central care sheet.pdf


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 18, 2007)

for my beardie i went to a local recycle centre picked up a 3ft display cabinet ($25) the only thing i had to do was get the old man to put in a screw in bulb socket ($20 coz everythings a rip off here and didnt ave enough time to get one shipped) and a 2ft fluro light ($35) which i got from home hardware and a UV tube which you can get from the herpshop for around $10 i believe...i use newspaper in the bottom of the enclosure.... and have logs from various places like pet shops or the garden or random ones i find on my way to a mates house in the sticks. set up a woody tub to breed the beardies food in and bobs your uncle (or just buy live food from the pet shop, cheaper to breed tho). Good luck but remember beardies are addictive


----------



## zulu (Oct 18, 2007)

*re lilmis*

Thats the way lilmis it dont have to cost a fortune,yes they are addictive critters the beardys,more popular than my bhps and other critters now.


----------



## hornet (Oct 22, 2007)

Ctenophorus are generally very easy to keep, yes a little different to beardies but by no means difficult. Some need crevices to hide in, some need floor space to roam, all have simple dietary requirments, nothing that the average keeper cant provide.


----------

